# Failed THA



## PLAIDMAN (Aug 29, 2011)

Can anyone help me out with dx.

doc did revision THA - due to polyethylene failure and METALLOSIS.  I cannot find anything for the Metallosis?  

Leaning towards unspecified complication of implant.

Anyone seen this B4?


----------



## josephmglick (Aug 29, 2011)

http://www.ajronline.org/content/170/6/1556.full.pdf
I'm not sure what code to use still, but maybe this will help with your search for a code.


----------



## jdemar (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd look @ 996.47 for prosthetic joint failure and 996.77 for internal joint prosthesis complication for the metallosis with v43.64 to identifiy the hip joint replacement.


----------

